# Anyone Know a Good Kirby Town Tune?



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

My brother loves Kirby, and I wanna give him a nice kirby theme for his town tune.
A good Gourmet Race tune would be an auto yes, as that's his goal tune, but any others that sound good are great too!



Thanks!


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 26, 2015)

I find this Gourmet Race tune, hope you like it. 


Spoiler: (^^)



http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/user_town.asp?UserTownID=338047


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I find this Gourmet Race tune, hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (^^)
> ...



AHH, that's perfect, thank you so much!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Even though the point has been driven home, a good Kirby town tune would be...


----------

